# I want it all!



## Korms (Nov 17, 2008)

I have disgustingly oily skin but I'm also concious of the effects of the sun and want to prevent wrinkles.  I've tried mattifying products in the past but they don't seem to actually moisturise my skin, even though I am oily I do still need the moisturisation so I get a good base for makeup.

So, my question is does an oil control moisturiser that is actually moisturising with added SPF *and* anti-ageing properties exist?  

I realise that having the SPF is a sufficient anti-wrinkle tool, but I'm always excited by products that offer other benefits.

I'm struggling to find a suitable product that fits my requirements and is available in the UK for a reasonable price.

I've been using the Avon Anew SPF 15 moisturiser and I love how it makes my skin feel really soft and silky but it offers no oil control what so ever.

Help?


----------



## rachybloom (Nov 18, 2008)

Maybe you could use the Avon Anew in conjunction with something like Cosmedicine Medi-Matte (a mattifying cream to be worn under foundation and over moisturizer)

Other than that, maybe try DDF Oil-Free Moisturizing Dew with SPF15. I used to use the regular version before my skin freaked out and turned extremely sensitive and dry. I loved it, but now I need something with more moisture.. Here's a link to it on sephora's website

Sephora: DDF-Doctor's Dermatologic Formula Ultra-Lite Oil-Free Moisturizing Dew SPF 15: Moisturizers

Hope that helped!!


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 18, 2008)

If the Avon is working for you. Try a blotting powder over it.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't know of any product that offers all of those benefits. I have oily skin too and am also concerned about sun damage and want anti-aging benefits.

I always wear MAC Prep+Prime Face Protect SPF50 under my makeup. It mattes my skin and provides SPF50.. That's pretty good! I am using a Biotherm moisturizer for daytime that is working wonderfully. It's not too heavy and absorbs really quickly but it also moisturizes well. My skin does not feel tight after using it like it did when I tried oil-free products. It's called Hydra-Detox cream or something.

 At night I focus on anti-aging and always use a good night cream that is a lot heavier and richer than my day cream. Honestly my skin has never been happier. During the day if I get the oilies I just blot with blotting film and apply Blot powder and I'm good to go.


----------



## Korms (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I always wear MAC Prep+Prime Face Protect SPF50 under my makeup. It mattes my skin and provides SPF50.. That's pretty good!_

 
Ooh, I never bothered to try this since the regular Prep & Prime makes my face look greasy!  I might give this a go.


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 7, 2020)

Korms said:


> I have disgustingly oily skin but I'm also concious of the effects of the sun and want to prevent wrinkles.  I've tried mattifying products in the past but they don't seem to actually moisturise my skin, even though I am oily I do still need the moisturisation so I get a good base for makeup.
> 
> So, my question is does an oil control moisturiser that is actually moisturising with added SPF *and* anti-ageing properties exist?
> 
> ...



I'd stick to your current routine of using sunscreen and add a bedtime product (retinol) to the mix. 

That should do the trick!


----------

